# New rooster



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

My OEG rooster went missing a couple of days ago. I miss seeing him strutting around the yard so now I'm looking to get a new one but not sure what breed. Any suggestions?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I would start with a young cockerel or a chick if you can. Otherwise you often end up with someone else's problem Roo. Just saying....


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you mind if they're bantam or standard? Also, what temperament and what look are you going for?


----------



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

Definetly a standard. One that won't wander off to far, maybe come up on the porch and hang out with me.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Idk maybe a brahma or cochin? I've heard they're pretty friendly. And BIG lol


----------

